# Where did your HD/ED dog come from?



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Although I know there is a disproportionate number of Goldens from cleared parents and a disproportionate number of dysplasia cases on the forum I would be curious to see where dogs that have been diagnosed with dysplasia came from.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Dang, my iPhone changed DAM to D.A.M.N. Insert "dam" where there are stars.


----------

